# How important is midrange angle



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Planning my next horn install as well as one for a friend and I need some feedback. I've done 2 horn installs in the past, both with a car that had a large kickpanel area. So I simply mounted the horns far and wide, mounted my mids more or less crossfiring from the kickpanel across the car, so opposite sides were on axis. 

Now the cars my friend and I are working with have very little in the way of floor room down by the kickpanel. He has a 07 cadillac CTS and I have an 09 SRX. We do however, have an actual kickpanel that is big enough for 8inch drivers. Looking at the second pic I posted, the panel is a lot like that, but just big enough for 1 8. If we just build a baffle across the stock panel and fire each driver into the center console, how much does that mess with imaging?

I know 8inch drivers don't generally beam until around 1.5k give or take a bit. So does this mean there won't be much of an effect in the lower midrange whether I aim it or not? This is a horn install so 1-1.2k at 24db/octave would likely be the xover point. In my install they will likely be a pure midrange as I plan on having dedicated midbass drivers. My friends install will be a 2 way configuration playing down to 80hz or so, although I doubt that matters much.

Sorry if this is confusing, I've just always had floor mounted kickpanels that were very on axis. I have enclosed 2 pics.. First one is basically what my kickpanel installs normally aim like and the second is basically what I want to try.. (thanks to mic and his wife for having good examples of each ) I like to get a good solid center in my cars, these are both 1 seat imaging cars, if it matters.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

In my extremely non expert opinion, I would say the amount of angle (on axis vs off axis) would highly dpend on your processing power involved.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> In my extremely non expert opinion, I would say the amount of angle (on axis vs off axis) would highly dpend on your processing power involved.


not really,

lower frequencies arent as directional until you get into the midrange area. look at frequency response plots for the drivers you want to use. thatll give you a good idea of what you can expect.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> not really,
> 
> lower frequencies arent as directional until you get into the midrange area.


the midrange is quite literally what the OP asked about.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's not going to matter much with those xo points IMO.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

An 8" has good power response to above 1000 Hz so angle is not important. Power response means it has the same energy and frequency response on or off axis.

So just get the path length difference as small as possible and enjoy.

Eric


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> An 8" has good power response to above 1000 Hz so angle is not important. Power response means it has the same energy and frequency response on or off axis.
> 
> So just get the path length difference as small as possible and enjoy.
> 
> Eric


Very good, more or less what I figured, but I wanted to hear it from someone else lol. My buddies car gets done before mine, so if I did mine different from his after hearing his, he would be upset lol. This panel is located VERY deep in the vehicle and has very good PLD's. I don't remember off hand how close they were, but it was much closer than the pillars, lower door location, etc.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

It's really going to depend on your crossover slope. You're right at the point where an eight starts to beam, so the shape of the rolloff will be important. With a steep slope you'll be fine. (But I don't like steep slopes, so I'd use a smaller woofer  )


----------

